# SABB converters



## loco (Nov 17, 2007)

since I can't find anywhere, where the SABB converters fair in the rankings for PGM's in the catalytic converters arena? I got a neighbo guy that seems to do some vehicle restoration and SABB mechanics/repair work. He has said he would be more than willing to sell me his converters when he does exaust work. I'm just courious if anyone had any idea what thier break down is for PGMs or what they would be compareable to? thanks


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 18, 2007)

I believe they fall in the large and small foreign catagory. I don't think they make the "exotic grade". Anyone else?
Randy


----------



## loco (Nov 18, 2007)

ok if that is the case at which point would one be considered a larger verses a small? is it weigh? actual size? type of contents?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 18, 2007)

Loco,
I think for the most part people will try to buy as
many as they can as small, instead of large if they
can. If you are processing them yourself that will
not matter. It seems like all foreign converters are
better than domestic except some VW's.

If you are just going to flip them, they seem to be
going for way more on Ebay than they should.
I think that if you collect converters you should mark
each one as to what type and year car it is off so you
and any buyer will know what it is.

And if you are selling never dump the honeycomb out
and sell like that, because the buyer will have to
assume that the material is out of lower quality 
converters to cover himself without seeing the case
to know what the material is out of.

With winter here again it looks like I won't be getting
started with processing anything soon, but I will let
you guys know when I do. If anybody else has tried
a platinumills or action mining system I am sure I am
not the only one here that would like to here about
the results. Jim


----------



## loco (Nov 18, 2007)

just because it's winter why would that prevent you from processing? I live here in south western michigan and we get nasty lake effect from lake michigan and I still would love to process in the winter. 

I am dieing to get the info together and get to processing my first batch. realisticly due to holidays it will probably be just after new year for me to actually do my first batch. But all I want for any holiday gift is processing chemicals, cell stuff for gold or items for do platinum from which ever method...AR, leaching, or whatever. 

money's a little tight right now since I'm in the service industry and it always slows down during mid/late oct. till usually mid feb. but if someone had copies of the action mining dvd's they wanted to sell me at a good price I'd be interested. So I can view them in preparation for after the first of the year. Plus I'm looking steve's new platinum dvd set when it's all set. The way I look at it you can never have to much information.


----------

